# Making Jigs



## barker (Jun 15, 2007)

How do I make jigs for my Carvewright


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Barker

??? the Carvewright machine is the jig. 
But if you are talking about the Probe sled you can find plans on the ▼

http://www.carvewright.com/downloads/SCANNING_SLED_PLAN_3-PAGES.pdf

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/


----------

